# What is/ how do you figure B14 front to rear spring rate ratios?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok so I have seen alot of b14 suspension setups, my questions is..
What is a good front to rear spring rate ratio?

I seen some with 300f and 200r so thats 1.5:1
I have been told that 400f 300r would also be good thats 1.3:1
as well as 325f 275r thats about 1.2:1

the coilovers I am getting are 448f 280r thats 1.6:1 

Is that good(the coilover rates)? Am I figuring this out right? Is this a valid and useable claculation?


----------

